# Politics and Safety



## tbahder (Feb 28, 2014)

In June-July, I am planning a trip with my girlfriend to Phuket, Bangkok, Pattaya, Cha Am District, and Hua Hin District. I have heard a lot about political unrest in Thailand. What does the situation look like from inside the country? Should I expect any problems associated with the political unrest? Is it safe to travel around? Can you offer any suggestions for safe travel?

Thank You


----------



## Newforestcat (Mar 14, 2012)

The protesters are now only based in a couple of small areas in BKK. When they are marching anywhere, they advise re their routes every time, in advance. <Snip> I can tell you that if you do not go to the protest reas, you won't even know that there are any on-going protests.

If you are very concerned, just use Phuket airport, if possible. Having said that, Suvannabhumi Airport never has any problems during these protests.


----------

